# Slick Kimber



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:smt023That is a nice clean piece.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good looking pistol. Good luck with it. :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Very, very nice. What model, etc. I've been having a heck of a time deciding which Kimber for myself.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

twomode said:


> Very, very nice. What model, etc. I've been having a heck of a time deciding which Kimber for myself.


Before you can decide on which Kimber to buy you can begin to narrow the field by asking yourself a few questions. The first and most important one is what is the purpose you are buying the gun for. Will it be for CC or home defense, target competition, safe queen or what ever.
My purpose was to find a CC 1911. That eliminated all 5" barrels for me. Do you want a laser? I did. At the end of the day I bought "The Pro Crimson Carry" model. Pro means a 4" barrel and the word "Carry" is pretty self explanatory, it has an aluminum alloy frame for weight reduction.. I've had it for about six months now and i love it. I carry it in a Milt Sparks VMII on a Beltman gun belt.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice. I love my Ultra CDP. 

I added "thin brushed" aluminum grips from Alumagrips.com (see my member pic). Made my grips 3/8 inch thinner and since I carry often against my skin with no t-shirt, I don't have the checkering of the original grips rubbing/scraping my side. Since they are brushed and not gloss aluminum, they have a good amount of tack to the grip. Never slipped on me in practice sessions. 

Good luck with your CDP. When cleaning, I suggest getting the bushing/guiderod tool for this gun instead of the usual paperclip in the hole trick. Made my life much easier.


----------



## john3976 (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey, I just bought that same gun this week end, have to wait until thursday to pick it up. 

I love the look and feel of it. Never owned a Kimber before so I will taking my time with it, making sure it is cleaned and well lubed, cycling the slide ect. before the first rounds go through it. 

Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

If it was B'tailed it would be perfect.


----------

